# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Lang ongesteld en bruine afscheiding

## mariëlle

Hoi ben sinds vorig jaar gestopt met de pil en ben toen zeg +/- een half jaar niet ongesteld geweest en toen 6 a 7 weken en daarna nog 2 keer maar niet zo lang als 6 a 7 weken.
En de laatste weken heb ik last van bruine afscheiding.
gisteren me stoute schoenen aan ge trokken en langs de huisarts en wilde door een uitstrijkje te laten maken kijken waar het aan ligt.
(Ben trouwens nog maagd en helemaal geen sexueel contact gehad.)
Was echt er op voor bereidt dat ik dat moest laten doen maar was wel bang ervoor.
Nu blijkt dat ze het niet kon doen omdat ik veel oud bloed heb.
En wil ze graag dat ik het bij de gynacoloog laat nakijken.
Maar zit erg te twijfelen of ik het laat doen want heb nergens geen last van.
Helemaal geen pijn of niks alleen die rode/bruine afscheiding.
Ben beniuwd of er meerdere mensen zijn met deze klachten en wat jij mij zou adviseren.
alvast bedankt voor dit te lezen.

----------


## mariëlle

Helemaal niemand??

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik heb het ook wel is gehad, maar zou gewoon naar de gyn gaan, als ze je doorverwijzen. Dan weet je waar je aan toe bent. (bij mij is het niet zo vaak geweest) Ik had het ook wel als ik erg te laat was, dat het bloed dan gewoon ouder was... je kan nog 1 of 2 menstruaties afwachten, als het zo blijft, zou ik gewoon gaan!

----------

